
Show HN: Cruip – Free landing page templates for startups - pvitiello
https://cruip.com/
======
anconia
Amazing stuff - free templates are usually not design this well

------
misthop
These are great! I feel bad asking because they are free, but it would be
great if you had the set of landing/beta/pre-launch/startup etc. all with the
same theme. I'm starting up a project and it would be great to be able to keep
the same look and feel through the product growth.

------
octosphere
For a moment there I thought the social sign-ins were going to be a pay-with-
a-tweet[1] type setup, but they only exist as a stepping stone to download the
assets. It would be a great growth hack for the service if people had to tweet
about the templates in order to download them. Also - no option for signing up
with an email account. I don't have a Google, or Facebook account, and even if
I did, I would still be reluctant to use those accounts to interact with third
party websites (I would however use my e-mail to download the assets).

[1] [https://www.paywithatweet.com/](https://www.paywithatweet.com/)

------
onlyrealcuzzo
These are great!

Are you just doing this to be nice? Or what's your strategy with this?

~~~
atwebb
If I had to guess it would be exposure for custom work:

>Need a website or a custom landing page for your startup? CONTACT US

------
catchmeifyoucan
This is gorgeous! Always wanted a collection of these. Thanks

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
I did wish there was a Github link to see the code. I wanted to check if there
was a theming option

~~~
dotancohen
In fact, the only way to download the code seems to log in with a Facebook,
Twitter, or Google account.

I don't have either a Facebook nor Twitter account, and I certainly will not
use my Google account for this. Yes, I know what OAuth is, and it is still a
firm NO.

~~~
jermaustin1
I get your apprehension, and, in fact, I up-voted you, but I'm not sure what
better, "frictionless" way to get verified email address?

The only plausible alternative would be to send out an email with a download
link in it, but that "costs" the designer an email credit, real money, or
potentially extra development time vs just shipping with an out of the box
multi-auth component built into some web framework.

~~~
magnetic
Why do you need the downloader's email address?

Perhaps I don't understand your goal: are you trying to collect email
addresses to build a marketing list, or are you trying to give stuff away for
free?

Sorry if these are dumb questions: the website doesn't really explain the
business model (if there is one), or if this done out of the goodness of one's
heart.

I imagine you want people to try a free template and then ask for your
services to customize it? Is that how it works?

~~~
kohanz
Yes. It's called a lead magnet. I have no issue giving my (business) e-mail to
get such beautifully designed templates for free. There's at least $100 of
value on those sites. If they start sending e-mails not relevant to me, I can
simply unsubscribe.

------
oliverx0
These are beautiful. Will be using it for my next launch

------
NamPNQ
Another gallery template for startups
[https://www.lapa.ninja/](https://www.lapa.ninja/)

------
sandGorgon
It would be so cool if these templates were built using a static generator -
especially Reactjs/Gatsbyjs.

Cutting these templates into React is hard.

~~~
sunsetMurk
yes - I may convert one to jekyll or hugo next few days if I have time. These
look great and code is clean.

~~~
sandGorgon
you should really try gatsbyjs . The v2 version is blazingly fast. And its all
react.

------
gitgud
Very nice, so they're pure html and css? Not complaining, just interested

~~~
nulagrithom
Complaining? Sounds more like a feature to me. :)

------
intruder
These are stunning. Reminds me of stripe's website.

------
jpincheira
Great source of inspiration also to make your own one!

------
ian0
Thank you :)

Really nice designs.

